# Woodlice



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Could woodlice make a good feeder for geckos? We have loads of them (nowhere near pesticides or any nasties) in the garden and wondered what their nutritional value was - anyone know?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Isopods (woodlice, pillbugs etc) are a great food if you can get enough of them and have an animal that likes them, they're very easy to culture, you just have to keep them cool enough at this time of year! 

I use flat sheets of moss and bark on top of ecoearth, you can feed them fish flakes and ready brek! they proliferate very quickly if you feed them little and often (only enough to last 24hrs).

Our Crestie clamps is rather partial to them!

P.S: they're very high in calcium


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

That is brilliant news - thank you so much - I know I can trust what you say. I'm always looking for a bit of variety - healthier and more natural than one or two staples alone. Should save a bit of cash too. Time to go a gathering in the garden methinks!


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

hmm i mite try this...


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Isopods (woodlice, pillbugs etc) are a great food if you can get enough of them and have an animal that likes them, they're very easy to culture, you just have to keep them cool enough at this time of year!
> 
> I use flat sheets of moss and bark on top of ecoearth, you can feed them fish flakes and ready brek! they proliferate very quickly if you feed them little and often (only enough to last 24hrs).
> 
> ...


Do you provide them with any addtional heat at all? i may well try this i have hundreds in an old tree in the garden


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Lizard Loft said:


> Do you provide them with any addtional heat at all? i may well try this i have hundreds in an old tree in the garden


Nope no heat!!!

I had one of my colonies on the top shelf of our racking, I left it there in a handy gap... during the heatwave... came to feed them one day and went, oh... you're all dead... then the cogs got turning and I was like oh bugger.:lol2:

Temperate woodlice definitely no additional heat and be careful to keep them below 25C, tropical woodlice are a different ballgame entirely


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

how do you breed them Saedcantas? 

cheers J


----------



## Ranubis (Apr 21, 2010)

So would they be safe to feed to beardies?


----------

